# Mongo Channel Cats!



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

Anyone have pics of monster Channel Cats ?

I have cought some hawgs on the Ohio River & Muskingum but am most proud of the 15# I cought close to home on a smallish Creek.
but 2 summers ago I hooked into a true giant that looked to be an honest 20+ so now I can't quit fishing this place in hopes to landing that pig!


----------



## fisherman5567 (Jan 3, 2007)

this is a channel i caught out of a pond that wasnt much bigger than him!

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=30007&ppuser=8209


----------



## rustyhook36 (Dec 20, 2005)

Here are a couple that were caught out of the Ohio River. Mine went 14.5lb. and milldog with one that went over 15lb.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

heres my PB from July of '06 in the GMR....17lb!


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Our tournament pictures from 2007 can be seen on my photobucket site. Warning....they are not all monsters, but they were all caught in Ohio.

http://s193.photobucket.com/albums/z180/neocats1/?albumview=grid


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

We have a couple 14-15s over the side of my boat.The biggest was full of soybeans


----------



## rustyhook36 (Dec 20, 2005)

This one was caught last year in the Maumee River during the walleye run by a walleye angler. The fish was released after being measured. It went over 41 inches which is what the current state record is. Could have been a new state record!! Maybe some lucky walleye angler will catch it again this year


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

rustyhook36 said:


> This one was caught last year in the Maumee River during the walleye run by a walleye angler. The fish was released after being measured. It went over 41 inches which is what the current state record is. Could have been a new state record!! Maybe some lucky walleye angler will catch it again this year


What a hog


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

truck said:


> What a hog


Definately!


----------



## flattiesinohio (Sep 30, 2007)

i was tring to posty pics of a 44 inch flathead i caught last fall but i cant figure it out....now that thing was a hawg it to me 35 mins to reel him in from straight down off of my dock in about 5 feet of water...the bait was a 9 inch channel cat hooked threw the lower lip


----------

